# MV Baltic Eider



## Spanner_Monkey (Jul 1, 2011)

My second vessel as a cadet and i'm trying to find out if she is still working. IMO number is 717408. I know she was retired from service with Finnlines in 2004 but after that the trail goes cold.

Even searching using the IMO number comes up a blank.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

She's now known as 'MN Eider' and is owned by this outfit: http://compagnie-maritime-nantaise.com/english/index.php


----------



## Spanner_Monkey (Jul 1, 2011)

James_C said:


> She's now known as 'MN Eider' and is owned by this outfit: http://compagnie-maritime-nantaise.com/english/index.php


Thanks James 

How did you find her? i did not realise they could change the IMO number?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Spanner_Monkey said:


> Thanks James
> 
> How did you find her? i did not realise they could change the IMO number?


Thi number you quoted is not the IMO No. but actually her Official Number under British registry which is quite different.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Spanner_Monkey said:


> Thanks James
> 
> How did you find her?


We passed her one day in the Channel and our C/E (ex UBC) pointed her out - he was on her for quite a few years, and before that was with Bank Line.
There's quite a few ex UBC lads in my current outfit.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Spanner_Monkey said:


> My second vessel as a cadet and i'm trying to find out if she is still working. IMO number is 717408. I know she was retired from service with Finnlines in 2004 but after that the trail goes cold.
> 
> Even searching using the IMO number comes up a blank.


My wife & I sailed on her as passengers in July/Aug 2004.
She was sold to the French company in 2005. I'm sure I read somewhere that she was to be deployed in the French Antarctic Territory, which as a Class 1A Super - Ice Class, seemed to make sense.


----------

